# Prepping for first agility class



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Does he like toys, especially tug toys? In the UK toys are widely used in agility training, both as rewards and to encourage the dog to run ahead of the owner. Making one toy extra special and a valued reward may help. I found a good Wait and recall helpful, especially for calling the dog over jumps and other obstacles. Perhaps most important was being able to cope with being around a number of other very excited dogs - the CGC should have been good practice for that. And ask your trainer to recommend suitable shoes for you - outdoor agility in particular can get slippery!

I found the best agility trainers place a strong emphasis on safety, and on getting things right from the very first. Both of these need experience, so it is often better to wait and work with your instructor on agility-specific skills.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I spent a year on the agility course waiting list. It was time well spent working on attention exercises while continuing with obedience and rally-O training/trials. Tugging also has been helpful to my dog though it was not intuitive to her and took a long time to teach. Don't give up, there are only so many treats that you can give so tugging is a great reward. Have several types of treats, plan to change treats during a session. Cut them as small as possible. Food-stuffable toys are useful. I use a clicker to reinforce positive behavior.

Above all, relax and have fun! I enjoy agility so much that it will always be my end game, though I won't give up entirely on the other dog sports.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Teach tug and release for impulse control. Refresh your basic obedience. Do focus exercises both close and at a bit of distance. Take some good tasty treats (tiny bites and bring plenty). Have fun!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

He does play tug and has one toy that he prefers (a piece of braided fleece my puppy class trainer gave me) but that toy is on its last leg. I might have to go find a replacement or make another. I did do a ring prep class and we worked on long stays. Is working with a mark a good idea? I was thinking of placing a piece of wood in my yard and having him practice going on it and getting all fours there. He has seen agility equipment before and was pretty unsure about approaching it.

Lily, when you say focus exercises, what do you recommend? (I'm drawing a blank, it's early for me lol)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You should check out Brenda Aloff's focus and get connected exercises.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> You should check out Brenda Aloff's focus and get connected exercises.


Is this in her get connected book? I'm not having good luck finding any info other than the be still exercise.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes in her Get Connected book. There is an explanation of what she looks for in eye contact. Since it looks like we will be housebound with a snow storm on Saturday I will see if I can make some video on it. If I get something worth looking at I'll let you know.


----------

